# Suche Computerspiel aus 90er/00er



## Eanzined (18. März 2017)

Ich schreibe mal, was ich meinem besten Freund (selbsternannter Spiele-Experte) auch geschickt habe: Das Spiel war eig so: Zwei Figuren, die eine konnte man sich glaube ich aussuchen, und die beiden haben halt in einem Ring gegeneinander gekämpft und dabei konnte man sich irgendwie immer Gegenstände aussuchen, die man auf den Gegner werfen musste/ konnte und im Vordergrund waren noch Zuschauer zu sehen die gejubelt und gelacht haben und dann waren da noch Kommentatoren die dazu immer was gesagt haben.

Kann mir da vielleicht jemand weiter helfen?


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. März 2017)

Eanzined schrieb:


> Ich schreibe mal, was ich meinem besten Freund (selbsternannter Spiele-Experte) auch geschickt habe:


One must fall?


----------



## Eanzined (18. März 2017)

Nein, das ist es nicht. Es waren schon richtige Personen, keine Roboter.. Außerdem meinte ich, dass dort Publikum im Vordergrund saß und auf Bildern bei Google finde ich sowas zutreffendes nicht.


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. März 2017)

Bei den 2.000 Prügelspielen mußt Du wohl mal selber nachsehen:
Video Games Database. Credits, Trivia, Reviews, Box Covers, Screenshots - MobyGames.


----------

